# Excited!! Fall Fashion!!



## Wattage (Jul 26, 2006)

So what are you into for fall?? Who are your style icons for this fall?

Here's what I am loving for fall:

- Blazers with scarves
- Faded jeans, not tight
- Converse sneakers
- Big bags
- Ponytails
- Black or off-white sweaters
- Head bands

My fall style icons:

- Natalie Portman
- Ellen Pompeo (as she is on Grey's)
- Naomi Watts (Duh!)


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm with you on the blazers, converses, & big bags. I definitely dig Portman's style too. I'm SO over Nicole Richie and all the other "trendsetters" :bye:


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 26, 2006)

big bags, ponytails, converse sneakers and black/white sweaters oh yeah!


----------



## aeni (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm happy menswear prints on womenswear is coming in, but I'm honestly not at all crazed over the color choices.  I'm getting sick of seeing black this whole year and predict that come Spring 2007, it'll be out and we'll be seeing hobos wearing black couture.

I do however love some of the new jacket styles and new "reds".  They remind me of Nike sportswear from the spring.


----------



## JULIA (Jul 29, 2006)

I love, love, love blazers and scarves. Especially the really long ones. Oohhh! And headbands and ponytails. Eeek, I am very excited for fall to come.


----------



## Wattage (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 
_I'm with you on the blazers, converses, & big bags. I definitely dig Portman's style too. I'm SO over Nicole Richie and all the other "trendsetters" :bye:_

 

Barf - I could not agree more! I am so sick of the "Rachel Zoe" pre-packaged mock-bohemian look. Her styles and little dollies (Nicole, Mischa, Lindsay) are so offensive to true bohemian style.

Nicole does seem to be getting better and developing her own style, though


----------



## Vicky88 (Aug 3, 2006)

MISCHAAAAA, but I love her.

I have to say I am a sucker for the Nicole/Linday/Mischa/Sienna group, their style is pretty much everything I like. But I definitely wouldn't call it bohemian!

I love all the trends listed. As usual my style icons are Mischa and SJP. I just love everything they wear.


----------



## Wattage (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vicky88* 
_MISCHAAAAA, but I love her.

I have to say I am a sucker for the Nicole/Linday/Mischa/Sienna group, their style is pretty much everything I like. But I definitely wouldn't call it bohemian!

I love all the trends listed. As usual my style icons are Mischa and SJP. I just love everything they wear._

 
Mischa is so gorgeous... I saw her in a mag the other day wearing this dress - wow, she is so stunning.

SJP is great. Infact, she just gets better with age.


----------



## Vicky88 (Aug 3, 2006)

She really is beautiful! The thing I like about Mischa is the fact that she is eclectic with her style, one minute she will look glamourous in an evening gown, the next day she will be wearing a Rolling Stones tee.. but she pulls it off everytime!

SJP is just <3. She is so unique, not just her style but her features. She's not classically beautiful but she is confident and that makes her look amazing in whatever she wears! And of course, she is Carrie Bradshaw. THE most stylish woman in history (I do tend to talk about her like she is real, please excuse that.)


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_Barf - I could not agree more! I am so sick of the "Rachel Zoe" pre-packaged mock-bohemian look. Her styles and little dollies (Nicole, Mischa, Lindsay) are so offensive to true bohemian style.

Nicole does seem to be getting better and developing her own style, though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree, she is....slowly but surely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How the heck did I forget SJP? I LOVE her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What's funny is that the Mommy forum I belong to hates her fashion choices. Weird. Is it because it's not "Mommy" style? But I'm a Mom and so is she IRL :shrug:


----------



## Wattage (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vicky88* 
_ And of course, she is Carrie Bradshaw. THE most stylish woman in history (I do tend to talk about her like she is real, please excuse that.)_

 
Haha! That's OK, don't worry... I talk about Grey's characters like they really exist. I always think that when I go to Seattle, I might run into McDreamy... oh well! One can fantasize!!


----------

